# homemade tug toys



## cykolulu (Jun 27, 2010)

how can i make some homemade tug toys to play woth my dogs,i tried searching the website but could'nt really find anything,with so many pit lovers someones bound to have some great ideas


----------



## nomames (Apr 6, 2011)

socks or shirts i guess


----------



## STAYBULL (Apr 7, 2011)

i made one my dog loves. i went to home depot and got manilla rope, can remember the girth but i tied 3 knots in it, then i taped the handle with Gorilla Duct tape and the frayed end i tied lots of little knots in it so he could have a good grip and reinforced the knots with zip ties, ill see if i can take a pic tomorrow. I was tired of getting bit with those 8in tug ropes lol


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

i made one and used a cow hide. lemme see if i can find the thread


----------

